# Turning SD to HM



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a Super delta male and wanted to know how to get his fry to Halfmoon. Should I breed him to my doubletail female to get the frys caudal up? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

*Picture of Male*

Here is the SuperDelta male.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your SD male looks like he'd go 180 degrees on his caudal now. To increase the ray branching in the offspring you need a female with 8 or better ray branching. Spawning with doubletail gives you a better chance of having more rays or extended dorsal fin. If your female DT has 8 or 16 caudal rays that will give a better chance of Halfmoon fry.


----------

